# [Help]97 Altima security alarm goes off when opens the door. Have to open trunk 1st.



## smokefly (Jun 21, 2006)

My 97 Altima is acting up really strangely. 
First, I have a remote control to open the door. But I have noticed that the remote control sends locking signal to the car all the time. So I took out the battery and left the remote at home. 
Now another weird thing happened. If I unlock the door with my key, as soon as I open the door, the security alarm starts beeping. The only way I've found to get around this is to open the trunk with the key first. Then I can open the doors without any alarm. I really don't know how to fix that. It is kind of annoying to have to open the trunk every single time just to get into the car. If you guys have any ideas, please help. Thanks.


----------

